# FITTINGS,CHECKS,SLOWDOWNS,ETC



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

STARTING OVER WITH A NEW THREAD WITH NEW UPDATED PRICING AND SHOWING ALL MY DISCOUNTS FROM LIST TO MY DISTRIBUTOR AND WHOLESALE PRICING...........
THIS PRICING WILL START AND BE AVAILABLE STARTING JAN 1, 2010 12:01 a.m.

CHART
02 = 1/8
04 = 1/4
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

THE 37 JIC MALE END IS CALLED OUT FIRST IN THE PART NUMBER THEN THE NPT MALE PIPE END SECOND

STRAIGHT FITTING








1. 3/8 37 DEGREE JIC MALE - 3/8 NPT MALE PIPE STRAIGHT

PRICING 
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $ 1.48 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $ 1.06 EA.
WHOLESALE $ .76 EA


COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $3.95 EA
HI-LOW $2.75 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ 4.00 EA
HYDROHOLICS $ 1.75 EA
PRO HOPPER $ 1.60 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR AND WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST MEET ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..........

BUY 250 PCS OF THIS PART TO GET DISTRIBUTOR PRICING 
BUY 500 PCS OF THIS PART TO GET WHOLESALE PRICING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
other popular sizes and pricing for this part...

SB16 -0606S SHOWN ABOVE

SB16 -0608S 
LIST$2.64 
DIST$1.88
WHOLESALE$1.34

SB16 -0806S 
LIST$2.12
DIST$1.51
WHOLESALE$1.35

SB16 -0808S 
LIST$2.92
DIST$2.08
WHOLESALE$1.48

SB16 -0812S 
LIST$5.00
DIST$3.57
WHOLESALE$2.55

SB16 -0816S 
LIST$18.00
DIST$12.86
WHOLESALE$9.18

SB16 -1012S 
LIST$5.12
DIST$3.66
WHOLESALE$2.61

SB16 -1016S 
LIST$15.04
DIST$10.74
WHOLESALE$7.67

SB16 - 1212S 
LIST$3.84
DIST$2.74
WHOLESALE$1.96

SB16 - 1216S 
LIST$8.00
DIST$5.71
WHOLESALE$4.08

SB16 -1616S 
LIST$7.16
 DIST$5.11
WHOLSALE$3.65

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE PRICING ON REQUEST

02-02S
03-02S
04-02S
04-04S
04-06S
04-08S
04-12S
05-02S
05-04S
05-06S
06-02S
06-04S
06-12S
08-02S
08-04S
10-04S
10-06S
10-08S
12-06S
12-08S
12-20S
12-24S
14-08S
14-12S
16-08S
16-12S
16-20S
16-24S
20-12S
20-16S
20-20S
20-24S
24-16S
24-20S
24-24S
24-32S
32-16S
32-20S
32-24S
32-32S


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
04 = 1/4
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 37 degree JIC MALE - 3/8 NPT MALE PIPE 90
THE JIC MALE END IS CALLED OUT FIRST AND THE NPT MALE PIPE SECOND ON THIS PART

90 DEGREE FITTING









2, 3/8 37 DEGREE JIC MALE - 3/8 NPT MALE PIPE 90

PRICING
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.30
DISTRIBUTOR $2.53
WHOLESALE $1.76

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $4.95 
HI-LOW $3.90
BLACK MAGIC $5.00
PRO HOPPER $3.60
HYDRAHOLICS $3.75

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR AND WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.......

PLACE 50 PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 150PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
other popular sizes and pricing for this part.......
SB22 -0606S SHOWN ABOVE

SB22 -0608S
LIST$ 3.84
DIST$2.57
WHOLESALE$1.88

SB22 -0806S
LIST$3.54
DIST $2.97
WHOLESALE$2.00

SB22 -0808S
LIST $4.02
DIST$3.06
WHOLESALE$2.10

SB22 - 0812S
LIST$5.55
DIST$4.66
WHOLESALE$3.77

SB22 - 0816S
LIST$11.48
DIST$8.90
WHOLESALE$6.75

SB22 - 1012S
LIST$7.17
DIST$6.02
WHOLESALE$4.88

SB22 - 1212S
LIST$5.37
DIST$4.56
WHOLESALE$3.75

SB22 - 1216S
LIST$10.32
DIST$8.67
WHOLESALE$7.02

SB22 - 1616S
LIST$14.44
DIST$10.31
WHOLESALE$7.36

OTHER SIZES THAT ARE AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02S
03-02S
04-02S
04-04S
04-06S
04-08S
05-02S
05-04S
05-06S
06-02S
06-04S
06-12S
08-04S
10-06S
10-08S
10-16S
12-06S
12-08S
12-20S
14-12S
16-08S
16-12S
16-20S
16-24S
20-12S
20-16S
20-20S
20-24S
24-16S
24-20S
24-24S
32-24S
32-32S


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS MASS FLOW CHECK VALVES
PART NUMBERS
3/8 CHECK VALVE IS CN 3/8-1-7
1/2 CHECK VALVE IS CN 1/2-1-7
3/4 CHECK VALVE IS CN-3/4-1-7
1 INCH CHECK IS CN 1-1-7

3/8 THROUGH 3/4 CHECK VALVE MAX IS 5700PSI
1 INCH CHECK MAX IS 5000PSI

LIFETIME WARRANTY......................................................
CHECK VALVES ARE FEMALE NPT THREAD ON BOTH PORTS AND ARE MADE FROM CARBON STEEL WITH ZINC- DICHROMATE PLATING AND HAS A METAL TO METAL SEAT AND A HARDENED POPPET

CHECK VALVE

































PRICING
CN 3/8-1-7
LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $23.00EA
DISTRIBUTOR $21.00EA
WHOLESALE $17.00 EA


CN 1/2-1-7 
LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $27.00 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $24.00 EA
WHOLESALE $19.00 EA

C/N 3/4-1-7 
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $37.00EA
DISTRIBUTOR $32.00EA
WHOLESALE $27.00EA

C/N 1-1-7
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $64.00EA
DISTRIBUTOR $55.00EA
WHOLESALE $47.00EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR AND WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING ...............
PURCHASE 20 PCS OF A SIZE OF THIS PART TO GET DISTRIBUTOR PRICING
PURCHASE 40 PCS OF A SIZE OF THIS PART TO GET WHOLESALE PRICING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE ALSO SELL AND STOCK THE FOLLOWING ...............








BRASS COMPRESSION FITTINGS
BRASS FITTINGS
300 PSI BRAIDED AIR AND WATER HOSE AVAILABLE IN 1/4 INCH THRU 2 INCH








BALL VALVES
CAMOOZI NICKEL PLATED BRASS PUSH TO CONNECT FITTINGS
TUBE CLIPS
T-CLIPS
CLAMPS
HAND BENDERS
OETIKER CLAMPS AND CRIMPING TOOLS
HYDROCRAFT LINE
PARKER LINE
AEROQUIP LINE
EARLS PERFORMANCE FITTINGS
PIPE DOPE
TEFLON TAPE
GAUGES
AIR TOOL OIL
GALVANIZED FITTINGS,NIPPLES AND PIPE
ALUMINUM AND NYLON MANIFOLDS
COPPER FITTINGS AND PIPE
STAINLESS STEEL FITTINGS AND TUBING
WELDED AND SEAMLESS TUBING
MALLEABLE PIPE,FITTINGS,NIPPLES,PIPE
PVC SCHEDULE 40 AND 80 FITTINGS AND PIPE
IF WE DONT HAVE IT WE WILL GET IT FOR YOU AT A VERY COMPETITIVE PRICE...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow. def will be placing an order for check valves soon, i just need to figure out what im going to do about my 2 back pumps


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks bro got my parts in today well be ordering more parts soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SO THESE PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING RIGHT ?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

no prices do not include shipping


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02= 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2


3/8 MALE JIC -3/8 MALE NPT PIPE 45 DEGREE FITTING
THE JIC MALE END IS CALLED OUT FIRST IN PART NUMBER AND THE MALE PIPE SECOND

45 DEGREE FITTING










3. 3/8 MALE JIC - 3/8 MALE NPT 45
PRICING

LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $4.64EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.31EA
WHOLESALE $2.37 EA


COMPETITOR PRICES 
CCE DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $5.00EA
BLACK MAGIC $6.00EA
HYDROHOLICS DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $8.90 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR AND WHOLESALE PRICING FOR THIS SIZE AND THE OTHER SIZES IN THIS SERIES YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING....

PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
other popular sizes and pricing for this series...
SB23-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

SB23-06-08S
LIST $5.38
DISTRIBUTOR $5.23
WHOLESALE $2.77

SB23-08-06S
LIST $4.14
DISTRIBUTOR $3.94
WHOLESALE $2.66

SB23-08-08S
LIST $5.09
DISTRIBUTOR $4.37
WHOLESALE $2.94

SB23-08-12S
LIST $7.17
DISTRIBUTOR $6.83
WHOLESALE $4.87

SB23-10-06S
LIST $7.23
DISTRIBUTOR $6.89
WHOLESALE $4.92

SB23-10-08S
LIST $5.58
DISTRIBUTOR $5.31
WHOLESALE $3.80

SB23-10-12S
LIST $9.16
DISTRIBUTOR $6.54
WHOLESALE $4.67

SB23-12-08S
LIST $10.00
DISTRIBUTOR $7.14
WHOLESALE $5.10

SB23-12-12S
LIST $9.72
DISTRIBUTOR $6.94
WHOLESALE $4.96

SB23-12-16S
LIST $14.00
DISTRIBUTOR $9.99
WHOLESALE $7.14

SB23-16-08S
LIST $24.00
DISTRIBUTOR $17.37
WHOLESALE $12.40

SB23-16-12S
LIST $13.32
DISTRIBUTOR $9.51
WHOLESALE $6.80

SB23-16-16S
LIST $13.92
DISTRIBUTOR $9.94
WHOLESALE $7.10

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES THAT ARE AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
03-02
04-02
04-04
04-06
04-08
05-02
05-04
06-02
06-04
08-04
10-04
14-12
16-20
20-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/5
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE PIPE - 3/8 MALE PIPE STRAIGHT 










4. 3/8 MALE PIPE -3/8 MALE PIPE STRAIGHT

LIST(TO THE PUBLIC)$1.68
DISTRIBUTOR $1.50
WHOLESALE $1.14

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $3.95 
HI-LOW $2.79
BLACK MAGIC $4.50
HYDROHOLICS $1.75
PRO HOPPER $2.60
PARKER $5.35

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING............
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 30 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
other popular sizes and pricing for this series...
SBC11-06-06S PICTURED ABOVE

SBC11-08-06S
LIST $2.43
DISTRIBUTOR $2.31
WHOLESALE $1.65

SBC11-08-08S 
LIST $1.95
DISTRIBUTOR $1.86
WHOLESALE $1.33

SBC11-12-06S 
LIST $7.29
DISTRIBUTOR $6.94
WHOLESALE $4.30

SBC11-12-08S
LIST $3.72
DISTRIBUTOR $3.54
WHOLESALE $2.53

SBC11-12-12S
LIST $3.69
DISTRIBUTOR $3.51
WHOLESALE $2.51

SBC11-16-08S
LIST $9.99
DISTRIBUTOR $9.51
WHOLESALE $6.80

SBC11-16-12S
LIST $6.30
DISTRIBUTOR $6.00
WHOLESALE $4.29

SBC11-16-16S
LIST $5.70
DISTRIBUTOR $5.43
WHOLESALE $3.88

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES THAT ARE AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
04-02
04-04
06-02
06-04
08-04
12-04
20-12
20-16
20-20
24-12
24-16
24-20
24-24
32-24
32-32


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 6 2010, 09:16 PM~16209117
> *WE ALSO SELL AND STOCK THE FOLLOWING ...............
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMN IS THAT YOUR ACTUAL SHOP ON MACK, I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD ALL THAT DOWN THERE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THE PICS ARE OF OUR FITTING WAREHOUSE WHICH IS IN ANOTHER LOCATION WHERE I WAS HELPING MY FAMILY BUILD THE BUSINESS AS I HAD MY OWN BUSINESS DOING METAL FINISHING ON MACK AND WHEN AUTOMOTIVE TOOK A DUMP I SOLD THE MACHINERY AND CUSTOMERS I HAD LEFT AND TRANSFORMED IT INTO STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS WHERE THE VEHICLES,METALWORK,AND PAINTING ARE DONE AND SLOWLY TRANSFERING ALL MY PRODUCT OUT OF THE WAREHOUSE LITTLE BY LITTLE AND GOING OFF ON MY OWN IN THE LOWRIDER AND AFTERMARKET INDUSTRY BUT FOR NOW I BOUNCE BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE TWO HELPING MY DAD OUT UNTIL HE FINDS A SUITABLE REPLACEMENT FOR ME AND UNTIL ALL MY STUFF IS SET UP ON MACK CAUSE WE ARE STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION AND IM JUST GETTING STARTED AND I HOPE YOUR DOING WELL JIMMY AND IM READY TO HAVE A POW WOW WHEN YOU HAVE TIME


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i was gonna say i knew there was no way you could keep that at your location on mack,,shit that area is almost as bad as mine. lololol. so thats another location, good. and as far as the pow wow shit i am going to be out for a few months with my medical condition. we straight and we will talk on the real


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 JIC MALE - 3/8 JIC MALE STEEL UNION









5. 3/8 JIC MALE - 3/8 JIC MALE STEEL UNION

LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $1.29EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.08
WHOLESALE $.88

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $3.95
HI-LOW $2.25
BLACK MAGIC $4.50
HYDROHOLICS $2.00
PRO-HOPPER $2.05
PARKER $4.95

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..............
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 20PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES...........................
SB15-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

SB15-08-06S
LIST $2.37
DISTRIBUTOR $1.98
WHOLESALE $1.61

SB15-08-08S
LIST $2.10
DISTRIBUTOR $1.75
WHOLESALE $1.43

SB15-10-08S
LIST $3.30
DISTRIBUTOR $2.75
WHOLESALE $2.24

SB15-10-10S
LIST $2.85
DISTRIBUTOR $2.38
WHOLESALE $1.94

SB15-12-08S
LIST $4.59
DISTRIBUTOR $3.83
WHOLESALE $3.12

SB15-12-12S
LIST $3.87
DISTRIBUTOR $3.23
WHOLESALE $2.63

SB15-16-12S
LIST $7.50
DISTRIBUTOR $6.25
WHOLESALE $5.10

SB15-16-16S
LIST$6.03
DISTRIBUTOR $5.03
WHOLESALE $4.10

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES THAT ARE AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02 - 02
03 - 03
04 - 02
04 - 04
05 - 04
06 - 04
06 - 05
08 - 04
10 - 06
12 - 06
12 - 10
14 - 12
14 - 14
20 - 12
20 - 16
24 - 16
24 - 20
24 - 24
32 - 32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE NPT PIPE - 3/8 FEMALE NPT PIPE 90









6. 3/8 MALE NPT - 3/8 FEMALE NPT 90

LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.49
DISTRIBUTOR $3.00
WHOLESALE $2.44

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $5.95
HI-LOW $5.75
BLACK MAGIC $doesnt offer
HYDROHOLICS $4.00
PRO HOPPER $doesnt offer
PARKER $7.90

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.........
PLACE 15 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES.......
SBC14-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

SBC14-06-08S
LIST $6.03
DISTRIBUTOR $5.03 
WHOLESALE $4.10

SBC14-08-06S
LIST $4.89
DISTRIBUTOR $4.08
WHOLESALE $3.33

SBC14-08-08S
LIST $6.39
DISTRIBUTOR $5,33
WHOLESALE $4.35

SBC14-08-12S
LIST $9.00
DISTRIBUTOR $7.50
WHOLESALE $6.12

SBC14-12-08S
LIST $9.12
DISTRIBUTOR $7.60
WHOLESALE $6.20

SBC14-12-12S
LIST $9.45
DISTRIBUTOR $7.89
WHOLESALE $6.43

SBC14-12-16S
LIST $19.29
DISTRIBUTOR $16.08
WHOLESALE $13.12

SBC14-16-12S
LIST $10.68
DISTRIBUTOR $8.90
WHOLESALE $7.27

SBC14-16-16S
LIST $13.77
DISTRIBUTOR $11.48
WHOLESALE $9.37

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES THAT ARE AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02 - 02
02 - 04
04 - 02
04 - 04
04 - 06
06 - 04
16 - 20
20 - 16
20 - 20
24 - 24
32 - 32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE NPT PIPE - 3/8 MALE NPT PIPE 90 DEGREE









LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $2.85
DISTRIBUTOR $2.33
WHOLESALE $1.63

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $5.95
HI-LOW $4.75
BLACK MAGIC $5.00
HYDROHOLICS $3.25
PRO HOPPER $4.60
PARKER $7.98

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.....
PLACE 15PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 30PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC20-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES..

SBC20-08-06S
LIST$ 4.98
DISTRIBUTOR $ 4.15
WHOLESALE $ 3.39

SBC20-08-08S
LIST $ 4.80
DISTRIBUTOR $ 4.00
W3HOLESALE $ 3.27

SBC20-12-08S
LIST$ 7.68
DISTRIBUTOR $ 6.40
WHOLESALE $ 5.22

SBC20-12-12S
LIST$ 6.58
DISTRIBUTOR $ 5.37
WHOLESALE $3.76

SBC20-16-12S
LIST$ 7.86
DISTRIBUTOR $ 6.86
WHOLESALE $5.69

SBC20-16-16S 
LIST$9.32
DISTRIBUTOR $ 7.61
WHOLESALE $ 5.33

OTHER SIZES OF THIS SERIES THAT ARE AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02 - 02
04 - 02
04 - 04
06 - 04
08 - 04
20 - 20
24 - 24
32 - 32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE PIPE -3/8 MALE PIPE 45 DEGREE









LIST (to the public) $4.14
DISTRIBUTOR $3.45
WHOLESALE $2.76

COMPETITOR PRICING
PARKER $9.86
all other competitors do not offer this fitting

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICES YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 20 PC ODER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 35 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB5501-06-06 SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES....

SB5501-08-08
LIST $5.49
DISTRIBUTOR $4.56
WHOLESALE $3.66

SB5501-12-12
LIST $ 6.78
DISTRIBUTOR $ 5.65
WHOLESALE $ 4.52

SB5501-16-16
LIST$11.55
DISTRIBUTOR $ 9.63
WHOLESALE $ 7.70

OTHER SIZES OF THIS SERIES AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02 - 02
04 - 04


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART 

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 37 DEGREE MALE JIC - 3/8 MALE BOSS STRAIGHT THREAD O -RING









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $1.44
DISTRIBUTOR $1.20
WHOLESALE $ .96

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $2.00
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $ 4.90

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES TO RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 15 PC OREDER OF THIS SERIES TO REICEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB516-06-06 SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES..

SB516-06-08
LIST$ 2.22
DISTRIBUTOR $1.85
WHOLESALE $ 1.48

SB516-06-12
LIST$ 4.68
DISTRIBUTOR $ 3.90
WHOLESALE $3.12

SB516-08-06
LIST$ 1.95
DISTRIBUTOR $ 1.63
WHOLESALE $ 1.30

SB516-08-08
LIST$ 2.07
DISTRIBUTOR $ 1.73
WHOLESALE $ 1.38

SB516-08-12
LIST $ 3.60
DISTRIBUTOR $ 3.00
WHOLESALE $ 2.40

SB516-12-12
LIST$ 4.23
DISTRIBUTOR $ 3.53
WHOLESALE $ 2.82

SB516-16-16
LIST $ 6.24
DISTRIBUTOR $ 5.20
WHOLESALE $4.16

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES AVAILABLE BY REQUEST..
02 -02
03 -03
04 -02
04 -03
04 - 04
04 - 05
04 - 06
04 - 08
04 - 10
04 - 12
05 - 04
05 - 05
05 - 06
05 - 08
06 - 04
06 - 10
06 - 16
08 - 04
08 - 10
08 - 16
10 - 06
10 - 08
10 - 10
10 - 12
10 - 14
10 - 16
12 - 06
12 - 08
12 - 10
12 - 14
12 - 16
12 - 20
14 - 12
14 - 14
14 - 16
16 - 08
16 - 10
16 - 12
16 - 14
16 - 20
16 - 24
20 - 12
20 - 16
20 - 20
20 - 24
24 - 16
24 - 20
24 - 24
24 - 32
32 - 24
32 - 32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

1/2 INCH MALE JIC - 1/2 INCH MALE BOSS STRAIGHT THREAD O -RING 90 DEGREE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.75
DISTRIBUTOR $3.00
WHOLESALE $2.27

COMPETITOR PRICES
CCE $9.95
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI - LOW $5.50
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $7.75

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES TO RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES TO RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------SB522-08-08 SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SB522-06-06
LIST$2.28
DISTRIBUTOR$ 1.82
WHOLESALE$1.38

SB522-06-08
LIST$3.70
DISTRIBUTOR $ 2.96
WHOLESALE $2.24

SB522-08-06
LIST$ 3.95
DISTRIBUTOR$3.16
WHOLESALE$2.39

SB522-10-06
LIST $5.50
DISTRIBUTOR $4.40 
WHOLESALE $ 3.33

SB522-10-08
LIST$ 5.13
DISTRIBUTOR $ 4.10
WHOLESALE $ 3.11

SB522-12-06
LIST$ 10.25
DISTRIBUTOR $ 8.20
WGOLESALE$6.21

SB522-12-08
LIST$ 7.58
DISTRIBUTOR $6.06
WHOLESALE$ 4.59

SB522-16-08
LIST$ 14.48
DISTRIBUTOR$ 11.58
WHOLESALE$ 8.77

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES AVAILABLE
02-02
03-03
04-02
04-04
04-05
04-06
04-08
05-04
05-05
05-06
06-04
06-05
06-10
06-12
08-04
08-10
08-12
08-16
10-06
10-12
10-16
12-10
12-12
12-14
12-16
12-20
14-14
16-10
16-12
16-14
16-16
16-20
20-12
20-16
20-20
20-24
24-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER WATER FAUCET HANDLE SLOWDOWN METERING VALVES








1/2 INCH FEMALE VALVE 
PART#MV800S

PRICE $51.00EA


COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $59.99EA
BLACK MAGIC $75.00EA
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $59.00EA
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER LIST $ 78.00EA

NO DISTRIBUTOR PRICING OR WHOLESALE PRICNG AVAILABLE FOR THIS PART
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MV800S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS PART

MV600S
3/8 PORT
PRICE $41.00EA

MV1200S
3/4 PORT 
PRICE $82.86EA

MV1600S
1 INCH PORT 
PRICE $175.28EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER FLOW CONTROL VALVES










3/8 INCH FEMALE VALVE
PART#F600S

PRICE $29.00EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE $39.99EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $30.00EA
PRO-HOPPER $34.00EA
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER LIST $52.17EA

NO DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING FOR THIS PART
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F600S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS PART

F800S
1/2 PORT
PRICE $37.00EA

F1200S
3/4 PORT
PRICE $69.00EA

F1600S
I INCH PORT
PRICE $160.00EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER CHECK VALVES









3/8 INCH FEMALE TO FEMALE
PART#C600S

PRICE $23.95.00EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $29.95EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $25.00EA
HI-LOW $ 32.00EA
PARKER LIST $45.00EA

NO DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING FOR THIS PART
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C600S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS PART..

C800S
1/2 PORT
PRICE $30.00EA

C1200S
3/4 PORT
PRICE $43.50EA

C1600S 
1 INCH PORT
PRICE $81.00EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER 100R17 " TOUGH COVER " HYDRAULIC (MINING) HOSE 









PUT TOGETHER YOUR OWN ASSEMBLY...
PRICING

PARKER FEMALE JIC HOSE ENDS
3/8 PRICE $ 2.67EA
1/2 PRICE $3.42 EA
5/8 PRICE $4.65EA
3/4 PRICE $6.45EA

PARKER TOUGH COVER HOSE PRICING PER FT.
3/8 PRICE $8.60FT
1/2 PRICE $4.31FT
5/8 PRICE $7.60FT
3/4 PRICE $7.05FT

ASSEMBLY FEE $16.00 PER HOSE 

WE CAN CUSTOM MAKE ANY LENGTH ....

EXAMPLE:
1 PC 3/8 15FT HOSE ASSEMBLY 3/8 ENDS ON BOTH

3/8 END $2.67 EA = $5.34
HOSE $8.60ft = $129.00
ASSEMBLY FEE $16.00 = $16.00
TOTAL $150.34


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER STAINLESS STEEL HOSE ASSEMBLIES









PUT TOGETHER YOUR OWN ASSEMBLY ANY SIZE ANY LENGTH..

PARKER STAINLESS STEEL HOSE PRICING PER FT

3/8 - $3.75FT
1/2 - $4.88FT
3/4 - $7.34FT

HOSE ENDS 









3/8 FEMALE JIC $4.16EA
1/2 FEMALE JIC $6.05EA
3/4 FEMALE JIC $12.95EA

ASSEMBLY FEE $19.25 PER HOSE ASSEMBLY 

EXAMPLE:

1PC 8 FT 3/8 HOSE ASSEMBLY
HOSE ENDS $4.16EA
STAINLESS HOSE $3.75FT
ASSEMBLY FEE $19.25

TOTAL $57.57


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PARKER 100R2 (2 WIRE) HYDRAULIC HOSE ASSEMBLIES

















ANY SIZE ANY LENGTH CUSTOM CUT AND CRIMPED TO YOUR NEEDS..

100R2 HYDRAULIC HOSE PRICING PER FT
3/8 - $2.67FT
1/2 - $3.42FT
5/8 - $3.88FT
3/4 - $5.38FT

FEMALE JIC HOSE ENDS FOR 100R2 HOSE
3/8 - $4.16EA
1/2- $6.05EA
5/8 - $10.60EA
3/4 - $12.95EA

HOSE ASSEMBLY FEE $16.50 EA HOSE

EXAMPLE:
1PC 15 FT 3/8 2 WIRE ASSEMBLY WITH 3/8 HOSE ENDS
3/8 HOSE $2.67FT
ENDS $4.16EA
ASSEMBLY FEE $16.50

TOTAL $64.87

THIS IS ALL THE PARKER PRODUCTS WE SELL FOR NOW AND I WILL POST OTHER BRAND HYDRAULIC HOSE ASSEMBLIES AND PRICING JUST SO THAT YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GO WITH THE TOP OF THE LINE HOSE OR SOMETHING MORE AFFORTABLE HYDRAULIC HOSE IS ALL THE SAME AND IS ALL MADE TO SAE SPEC AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS WHO MAKES IT AND OBVIOUSLY THE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERES MY TAX TIME SPECIALS..................


- EVERYONE GETS DISTRIBUTOR PRICING ON ALL FITTINGS AND THE SBC MASS FLOW CHECK VALVES 

NOW TILL THE END OF FEB... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/15
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 FEMALE NPT TEE









LIST ( TO THE PUBLIC) $4.06
DISTRIBUTOR $3.60
WHOLESALE $2.90

COMPETITOR PRICES 

CCE $DOESNT OFFER
PROHOPPER $5.10
BLACK MAGIC $6.00
HI-LOW $5.99
HYDROHOLICS $5.25
PARKER STORE $11.50

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOE OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..

PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOE PRICE
PLACE 20 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC17-06-06-06 SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC17-08-08-08
LIST $6.32
DISTRIBUTOR $5.25
WHOLESALE $4.52

SBC17-12-12-12
LIST$8.98
DISTRIBUTOR $7.75
WHOLESALE $6.42

SBC17-16-16-16
LIST$13.68
DISTRIBUTOR $11.50
WHOLESALE $9.77

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02-02
04-04-04
20-20-20
24-24-24
32-32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 =7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2


3/8 FEMALE -FEMALE - MALE BRANCH TEE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $5.00
DISTRIBUTOR $4.50
WHOLESALE $3.87

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $6.95
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $6.00
HYDROHOLICS $5.75
PRO- HOPPER $5.95
PARKER STORE $9.80

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 10PC PRDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 15PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC22-06-06-06 SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC22-08-08-08
LIST $7.02
DISTRIBUTOR $ 6.14
WHOLESALE $5.27

SBC22-12-12-12
LIST $10.48
DISTRIBUTOR $9.17
WHOLESALE $ 7.86

SBC22-16-16-16
LIST $17.08
DISTRIBUTOR $ 14.95
WHOLESALE $ 12.81

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02-02-02
04-04-04
20-20-20
24-24-24


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

All of our fittings are a one piece forged fitting where the old style and other companies that sell the old bar stock square type are a two and three piece braized fitting and because of the one piece forging we are able to give a lifetime warranty against cracking and breakage on all our fittings and a lifetime warranty on our mass flow check valves ..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 21 2010, 02:48 PM~16365709
> *PARKER WATER FAUCET HANDLE SLOWDOWN METERING VALVES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

got your message let me know what size your wanna run and ill get a


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12= 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE- 3/8 FEMALE- 3/8 FEMALE NPT TEE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $4.86
DISTRIBUTOR $4.25
WHOLESALE $3.65


COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $6.95
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $6.00
PARKER STORE $10.42

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 15PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 30PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC21-06-06-06 SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC21 -08-08-08
LIST $7.89
DISTRIBUTOR $6.58
WHOLESALE $5.26

COMPETITOR PRICE 
CCE $9.95
HI-LOW $12.00
PARKER STORE $15.75
------------------------------

SBC21 -12-12-12
LIST $12.33
SISTRIBUTOR $9.80
WHOLESALE $7.35

COMPETITOR PRICE
HI-LOW $16.00
PARKER STORE $21.40

---------------------------------

SBC21-16-16-16
LIST $ 24.93
DISTRIBUTOR $ 20.78
WHOLESALE $16.62

COMPETITOR PRICE
PARKER STORE $36.23

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
02-02-02
04-04-04
20-20-20
24-24-24
32-32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS HYDRAULIC TANK ACCUMULATOR BLADDERS COMING SOON ........










60PSI








300 PSI
















:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 9 2010, 08:36 PM~16239906
> *
> 
> 45 DEGREE FITTING
> ...



I didn't see #10 NPT to #8 JIC listed. Are those avalible?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 4 2010, 02:03 PM~16512327
> *STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS HYDRAULIC TANK ACCUMULATOR BLADDERS COMING SOON ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 STEEL TRIPLE CHROME PLATED HARDLINE NUT









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $.69EA
DISTRIBUTOR $ .58 EA
WHOLESALE $ .46 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $3.00 EA
PARKER STORE $ 2.95EA
HYDROHOLICS $.85 EA
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING......
PLACE 50 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICING
PLACE 100PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICING
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------SB18-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SB18-08S
LIST $1.14
DISTRIBUTOR $.95
WHOLESALE $.76

SB18-10S
LIST $1.50
DISTRIBUTOR $ 1.25
WHOLESALE $1.00

SB18-12S
LIST $2.28
DISTRIBUTOR $1.90
WHOLESALE $1.52

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE IN THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02
03
04
05
14
16
20
24
32


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SBC GIRLS (VENESSIA AND BAM)


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DID U GET THE PICK


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

No I didn't but I'm gonna shoot some pics and send them to ya by the end of the day with pricing


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 TRIPLE CHROME HARDLINE SLEEVE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $0.42EA
DISTRIBUTOR $ 0.35EA
WHOLESALE $ 0.28EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $ DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $2.25 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $0 .60EA
PARKER STORE $2.50EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...

PLACE 50PC ODER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 100PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------SB19-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SB19-08S
LIST $0.45
DISTRIBUTOR $0.38
WHOLESALE $0.30

SB19-10S
LIST $0.63
DISTRIBUTOR $0.53 
WHOLESALE $0.42

SB19-12S
LIST $ 0.81
DISTRIBUTOR $ 0.68
WHOLESALE $ 0.54

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FROM THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02
03
04
04
14
16
20
24
32

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

BUILD YOUR OWN CUSTOM ASSEMBLY ANY LENGTH .............

MADE IN ITALY
GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE (1 WIRE BRAIDED)








Information SPECS (GR1SN) 

Overview 
Hose Description SAE 100R1AT/1SN 
Pressure Level Medium Pressure 
Application Medium pressure hydraulic applications including mobile, machine tool and agricultural applications, using petroleum or water based hydraulic fluids. 
Inner Tube Nitrile 
Reinforcement One braid of high-tensile steel wire 
Cover Compound Neoprene 
Temperature Range -40°F to 212°F 
Meets Flame Resistance US MSHA Designation 
Meets Higher EN/DIN Pressures 


Part Hose Size ID 
in DIN Dash Size 
Hose OD 
in mm 
Max. Working Pressure 
psi mpa 
Min. Bend Radius 
in mm 
Min. Burst Pressure 
psi mpa 
Weight 
(lbs/foot) 

GR1SN-03 3/16 4.8 Din Dash Size 
0.47 11.9 
3630 25 
3.5 89 
14520 100.1 
0.12 
GR1SN-04 1/4 6.4 Din Dash Size 
0.534 13.6 
3270 22.5 
4 102 
13080 90.2 
0.15 
GR1SN-05 5/16 7.9 Din Dash Size 
0.595 15.1 
3120 21.5 
4.5 114 
12480 86 
0.17 
GR1SN-06 3/8 9.5 Din Dash Size 
0.689 17.5 
2615 18 
5 127 
10460 72.1 
0.22 
GR1SN-08 1/2 12.7 Din Dash Size 
0.813 20.7 
2320 16 
7 178 
9280 64 
0.28 
GR1SN-10 5/8 15.9 Din Dash Size 
0.938 23.8 
1890 13 
8 203 
7560 52.1 
0.33 
GR1SN-12 3/4 19 Din Dash Size 
1.096 27.8 
1530 10.5 
9.5 241 
6120 42.2 
0.41 
GR1SN-16 1 25.4 Din Dash Size 
1.408 35.8 
1280 8.8 
12 305 
5120 35.3 
0.62 
GR1SN-20 1 1/4 31.8 Din Dash Size 
1.696 43.1 
920 6.3 
16.5 419 
3680 25.4 
0.8368 
GR1SN-24 1 1/2 38.1 Din Dash Size 
1.971 50.1 
730 5 
20 508 
2920 20.1 
1.0921 
GR1SN-32 2 50.8 Din Dash Size 
2.503 63.6 
580 4 
25 635 
2320 


1 WIRE HOSE PRICING PER FT

3/8 $2.98FT
1/2 $3.38FT
5/8 $4.83FT
3/4 $5.65FT

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS PRODUCT PRICING BY REQUEST
3/16
1/4
5/16
1
1 1/4
1 1/2
2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE (2 WIRE BRAIDED)








Overview 
Hose Description SAE 100R2AT/2SN 
Pressure Level High Pressure 
Application High pressure hydraulic oil lines used in construction, machine tool and agricultural applications using petroleum or water based hydraulic fluids 
Inner Tube Nitrile 
Reinforcement Two braids of high-tensile steel wire 
Cover Compound Neoprene 
Temperature Range -40°F to 212°F 
Meets Flame Resistance US MSHA Designation 
Meets Higher EN/DIN Pressures 


Part Hose Size ID 
in DIN Dash Size 
Hose OD 
in mm 
Max. Working Pressure 
psi mpa 
Min. Bend Radius 
in mm 
Min. Burst Pressure 
psi mpa 
Weight 
(lbs/foot) 

GR2SN-03 3/16 4.8 Din Dash Size 
0.484 12.3 
6000 41.4 
3.5 89 
24000 165.5 
0.2 
GR2SN-04 1/4 6.4 Din Dash Size 
0.593 15.1 
5800 40 
4 102 
23200 160 
0.24 
GR2SN-06 3/8 9.5 Din Dash Size 
0.753 19.1 
4800 33.1 
5 127 
19200 132.4 
0.34 
GR2SN-08 1/2 12.7 Din Dash Size 
0.875 22.2 
4000 27.6 
7 178 
16000 110.3 
0.43 
GR2SN-10 5/8 15.9 Din Dash Size 
1 25.4 
3630 25 
8 203 
14520 100.1 
0.5 
GR2SN-12 3/4 19 Din Dash Size 
1.157 29.4 
3120 21.5 
9.5 241 
12480 86 
0.61 
GR2SN-16 1 25.4 Din Dash Size 
1.5 38.1 
2400 16.5 
12 305 
9600 66.2 
0.88 
GR2SN-20 1 1/4 31.8 Din Dash Size 
1.877 47.7 
1820 12.5 
16.5 419 
7280 50.2 
1.2938 
GR2SN-24 1 1/2 38.1 Din Dash Size 
2.129 54.1 
1310 9 
20 508 
5240 36.1 
1.6134 
GR2SN-32 2 50.8 Din Dash Size 
2.627 66.7 
1160 8 
25 635 
4640


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE (2 wire) PRICING

3/8 $3.83 FT
1/2 $4.15FT
5/8 $5.73FT
3/4 $7.28FT

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
3/16
1/4
1
1 1/4
1 1/2
2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 9 2010, 04:17 PM~16561794
> *SBC GIRLS  (VENESSIA AND BAM)
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOOD YEAR HYDRAULIC STEEL HOSE ENDS

PART #B2-JCFX (37 DEGREE FEMALE JIC)









PRICING
3/8 $3.99 EA
1/2 $5.22 EA
5/8 $9.13 EA
3/4 $7.48 EA

HOSE ASSEMBLY EXAMPLE..

15 FT 3/8 1 WIRE WITH B2-JCFX-06 ENDS ON BOTH SIDES

3/8 1 WIRE HOSE $2.98FT 15 FT = $44.70
B2-JCFX-06 ENDS $3.99EA 2 PCS = $7.98
TOTAL $52.68

NO ASSEMBLY FEE ON ANY GOODYEAR BRAND


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR STEEL HYDRAULIC HOSE END
PART # B2-JCFX 45
(45 DEGREE FEMALE JIC HOSE END)









PRICING
3/8 $8.78 EA
1/2 $9.74 EA
5/8 $12.08 EA
3/4 $17.43 EA

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE 
1/4
5/16
1
1 1/4
1 1/2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE END
PART #B2-JCFX 90
(FEMALE JIC 90 HOSE END)









PRICING
3/8 $ 8.60 EA
1/2 $ 10.67 EA
5/8 $12.47 EA
3/4 $11.18 EA

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
1/4
5/6
1
1 1/4
1 1/2
2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE END
PART # B2-NPM 
(MALE PIPE NON- SWIVEL HOSE END)










PRICING
3/8 $3.27 EA
1/2 $3.69 EA
5/8 NOT AVAILABLE
3/4 $5.90 EA

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS PART PRICING BY REQUEST
1/4
1
1 1/4
1 1/2
2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE END
B2-NPMX
(MALE PIPE SWIVEL HOSE END)










PRICING 
3/8 $5.10 EA
1/2 $5.75 EA
5/8 $NOT AVAILABLE
3/4 $10.80 EA

OTHER SIZES FOR THIS PART PRICING AVAILABLE BY REQUEST
1/4
1
1 1/4
1 1/2
2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THATS THE END OF THE GOODYEAR BRAND YOU CAN MIX AND MATCH ANY TYPE OF DIFFERENT ENDS FOR YOUR HOSE AND I ALSO CARRY JUMP SIZES IN THE HOSE ENDS AS WELL FOR INSTANCE IF YOU WANTED 1/2 INCH ON THE HOSE PART OF THE END AND 3/8 FEMALE JIC ON THE OTHER END I CARRY THOSE AS WELL ANY SIZE HOSE ANY LENGTH YOU WANT WE MAKE IT ALL SERVE THE CUSTOMER AND GIVE YOU AS MANY OPTIONS AS POSSIBLE...


----------



## not2low (Nov 8, 2008)

Great seller got my fittings super fast thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

37 DEGREE MALE STRAIGHT BULKHEAD 









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) 4.75EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.56EA
WHOLESALE $2.23 EA 

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $5.95 EA
HI- LOW $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $ 5.25EA
PARKER STORE $12.68 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING....
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 30 PC PRDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB32 -06 -06 SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SB32-08-08S
LIST $4.84
DISTRIBUTOR $3.63
WHOLESALE $3.03

SB32-10-10
LIST $6.92
DISTRIBUTOR $5.19
WHOLESALE $4.33

SB32-12-12 
LIST $9.36
DISTRIBUTOR $7.02
WHOLESALE $5.85

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
03-03
04-04
05-05
14-14
16-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ALL PRICES SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE DUE TO STEEL PRICES BUT WILL UPDATE PRICING PERIODICALLY...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 21 2010, 02:48 PM~16365709
> *PARKER WATER FAUCET HANDLE SLOWDOWN METERING VALVES
> 
> 
> ...


need 4 3/8 port


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

just got my guages in today, but my car is buried in snow now :happysad: ill get at u again with some pics when the weather clears...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

MALE NPT PIPE -FEMALE NPT PIPE 45 DEGREE
SBC15 - 06-06S









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $4.25 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.75 EA
WHOLESALE $3.32 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $5.00 EA
PARKER STORE $8.65 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..........
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 20PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND REICEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------SBC15-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC15-08-08S
LIST $5.52
DISTRIBUTOR $4.60
WHOLESALE $3.68

SBC15-12-12S
LIST $6.78
DISTRIBUTOR $5.58
WHOLESALE $4.46

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
04-04
16-16
20-20
24-24


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for quick responce, will have the $ to you as soon as the paypal account is set-up :happysad:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE TO MALE 90 DEGREE BULKHEAD WITH LOCKNUT 









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.99 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.33
WHOLESALE $2.66

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $5.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $5.50 EA
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HI- LOW $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $ 9.80 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.......
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 20PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB33 -06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 

SB33-08-08S
LIST $5.94
DISTRIBUTOR $4.95
WHOLESALE $2.66

SB33-12-12S
LIST $10.74
DISTRIBUTOR $8.95
WHOLESALE $7.16

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
03-03
04-04
05-05
10-10
16-16
20-20
24-24


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Because of the overwhelming support from the layitlow consumers I've decided to extend my tax time deal all the way till the end of March....
Everyone gets distributor pricing on all fittings and on our SBC check valves. Thank you for doing business with us.....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 NPT MALE PIPE - 3/8 FEMALE JIC SWIVEL 90 DEGREE









LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $3.40EA
DISTRIBUTOR $2.72 EA
WHOLESALE $1.99EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $8.95 EA
PRO HOPPER $5.10 EA
HI - LOW $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $4.00 EA
PARKER STORE $10.50EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 20 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 40 PC PRDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB627-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 

SB627-06-08S
LIST $5.19
DISTRIBUTOR $4.33
WHOLESALE $3.46

SB627-08-08S
LIST $5.22
DISTRIBUTOR $4.35
WHOLESALE $3.48

SB627-12-12S
LIST $7.68
DISTRIBUTOR $6.40
WHOLESALE $5.12

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-04
04-04
04-06
08-10
16-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02= 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 MALE PIPE - 3/8 FEMALE NPT PIPE SWIVEL 90









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.50 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.30 EA
WHOLESALE $2.64 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE $8.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $5.00 EA
HYDROHOLICS $3.75 EA
PRO HOPPER $5.10 EA
PARKER STORE $9.45 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTIRBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 25PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB601-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 
SB601-06-08S
LIST $4.44
DISTRIBUTOR $3.70
WHOLESALE $2.96

SB601-08-06S
LIST $4.35
DISTRIBUTOR $3.63
WHOLESALE $2.90

SB601-08-08S
LIST $4.77
DISTRIBUTOR $3.98
WHOLESALE $3.18

SB601-08-12S
LIST $7.23
DISTRIBUTOR $6.03
WHOLESALE $4.82

SB601-12-06S
LIST $7.95
DISTRIBUTOR $6.63
WHOLESALE $5.30

SB601-12-08S
LIST $7.80
DISTRIBUTOR $6.50
WHOLESALE $5.20

SB601-12-12S
LIST $7.65
DISTRIBUTOR $6.38
WHOLESALE $5.10

SB601-12-16S
LIST $11.82
DISTRIBUTOR $9.85
WHOLESALE $7.88

SB601-16-12S
LIST $12.93
DISTRIBUTOR $10.78
WHOLESALE $8.62

SB601-16-16S
LIST $11.46
DISTRIBUTOR $9.55
WHOLESALE $7.64

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
02-04
04-04
04-02
04-06
04-08
06-04
08-04
12-04
16-08
16-20
20-16
20-20
20-24
24-24
32-32


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT for my nikkah!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

SBC24-06-06S
MALE JIC TUBE UNION (MALE JIC-MALE JIC-MALE JIC TEE)










LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.03 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $2.53 EA
WHOLESALE $2.02 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $6.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $5.00 EA
HI-LOW $4.00 EA
HYDROHOLICS $3.50 EA
PRO HOPPER $3.10 EA
PARKER STORE $8.50 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 15PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 30PC ORDER OF THIE SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB24-06-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 

SB24-06-06-08S
LIST $7.71
DISTRIBUTOR $6.43
WHOLESALE $5.14

SB24-08-06-06S
LIST $15.99
DISTRIBUTOR $13.33
WHOLESALE $10.66

SB24-08-08-06S
LIST $13.35
DISTRIBUTOR $11.13
WHOLESALE $8.90

SB24-08-08-08S
LIST $3.93
DISTRIBUTOR $3.28
WHOLESALE $2.62

SB24-08-08-10S
LIST $7.47
DISTRIBUTOR $6.23
WHOLESALE $4.98

SB24-12-12-08S
LIST $10.59
DISTRIBUTOR $8.83
WHOLESALE $7.06

SB24-12-12-12S
LIST $9.18
DISTRIBUTOR $7.65
WHOLESALE $6.12

SB24-16-16-12S
LIST $18.09
DISTRIBUTOR $15.08
WHOLESALE $12.06

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02-02
03-03-03
04-04-04
05-05-05
10-08-08
10-10-10
12-12-16
14-14-14
16-16-16
20-20-20
24-24-24

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 =1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

3/8 FEMALE PIPE-3/8 FEMALE PIPE STEEL 90 ELBOW









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $4.75 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $3.67 EA
WHOLESALE $2.40EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $5.00EA
PRO-HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $12.68EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC16-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC16-08-06S
LIST $7.88
DISTRIBUTOR $5.91
WHOLESALE $3.90

SBC16-08-08S
LIST $7.12
DISTRIBUTOR $5.34
WHOLESALE $4.45

SBC16-12-08S
LIST $7.62
DISTRIBUTOR $7.32
WHOLESALE $5.86

SBC16-12-12S
LIST $9.60
DISTRIBUTOR $7.20
WHOLESALE $6.00

SBC16-16-12S
LIST $12.33
DISTRIBUTOR $10.28
WHOLESALE $8.22

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
04-02
04-04
06-04
16-16
20-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

1/2 MALE SAE O RING BOSS - 1/2 37DEGREE JIC FEMALE SWIVEL STRAIGHT









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC ) $4.75 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $4.64 EA
WHOLESALE $2.90 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $4.79 EA
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $9.30 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING......
PLACE 25PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB500-08-08S SHOWN ABOVE 

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 

SB500-06-06S
LIST $2.92
DISTRIBUTOR $2.34
WHOLESALE $1.61

SB500-06-08S
LIST $5.08
DISTRIBUTOR $4.08
WHOLESALE $3.75

SB500-08-06S
LIST $3.67
DISTRIBUTOR $3.15
WHOLESALE $2.93

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST

04-04
04-06
06-04
10-08
10-10
12-12
16-12
16-16
20-20
24-24


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

1/2 INCH MALE JIC - 1/2 INCH MALE SAE BOSS O RING 45 DEGREE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $5.04 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $4.20 EA
WHOLESALE $2.74 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $8.69 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.............
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 24PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB523-08-08S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 
SB523-06-06S
LIST $3.44
DISTRIBUTOR $2.87
WHOLESALE $2.38

SB523-06-08S
LIST $5.84
DISTRIBUTOR $4.87
WHOLESALE $3.56

SB523-08-06S
LIST $6.00
DISTRIBUTOR $5.00
WHOLESALE $3.66

SB523-08-12S
LIST $8.60
DISTRIBUTOR $7.00
WHOLESALE $5.85

SB523-12-08S
LIST $8.72
DISTRIBUTOR $7.10
WHOLESALE $5.93

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
04-04
04-05
04-06
05-04
05-05
05-06
06-04
06-10
08-10
10-08
10-10
10-12
12-10
12-12
12-16
16-12
16-16
16-20
20-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

got my order :biggrin: , thanks for keeping me updated :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

1/2 INCH MALE NPT PIPE - 3/8 INCH FEMALE NPT PIPE REDUCER BUSHING









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC ) $2.00 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.56 EA
WHOLESALE $ 1.04 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE $4.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI -LOW $ 2.50 EA
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO- HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $6.60 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.....
PLACE 25PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 75PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC12 -08-06S SHOWN ABOVE
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES

SBC12-06-04S
LIST $1.56
DISTRIBUTOR $1.30
WHOLESALE $1.04

SBC12-12-06S
LIST $2.64
DISTRIBUTOR $1.76
WHOLESALE $1.32

SBC12-12-08S
LIST $2.50
DISTRIBUTOR $2.10
WHOLESALE $1.38

SBC12-16-06S
LIST $5.20
DISTRIBUTOR $4.29
WHOLESALE $3.90

SBC12-16-08S
LIST $3.69
DISTRIBUTOR $3.20
WHOLESALE $2.46

SBC12-16-12S
LIST $4.80
DISTRIBUTOR $3.84
WHOLESALE $3.12

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
04-02
06-02
08-02
08-04
12-02
12-04
16-04
20-04
20-06
20-08
20-12
20-16
24-06
24-08
24-12
24-16
24-20
32-12
32-16
32-20
32-24


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS DETROIT,MI 
"THE TIGHTEST FIT AT THE LOWEST PRICE"


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have had numerous questions about chrome plated fittings I've decided to go and have some samples made and I will post pics tommorrow.they and not only are they triple chrome plated they are done right meaning they are gonna be plated right after they are ran they are not old fittings stripped and replated and made to SAE spec with 3/10 plating.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 10 2010, 11:27 AM~16850203
> *I have had numerous questions about chrome plated fittings I've decided to go and have some samples made and I will post pics tommorrow.they and not only are they triple chrome plated they are done right meaning they are gonna be plated right after they are ran they are not old fittings stripped and replated and made to SAE spec with 3/10 plating.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERE THEY ARE THEY ARE TOP OF THE LINE QUALITY NOW THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES RIGHT NOW I HAVE TO FIQURE MY COSTS AND IF I CAN COMPETE AND BEAT ALL THE COMPETITORS PRICE I PLAN ON MAKING THIS HAPPEN AND THEY ARE HIGH SPEED POLISHED,AND TRIPLE CHROME PLATED EXACTLY TO SAE SPEC RIGHT HERE IN DETROIT... AND BECAUSE OF ALL MY LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IT WAS ALL OF YOUR ORDERS THAT HAS HELPED ME GROW AND MADE THIS HAPPEN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT..
AND ME GIVING THANKS BACK WILL BE BRINGING YOU BETTER QUALITY AT A LOWER PRICE


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

GLAD TO SEE IT ALL WORKED OUT AND THAT I COULD HELP YOU LOCATE THE HARD TO FIND PARTS ....LOOKS GOOD


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 11 2010, 03:09 PM~16862758
> *HERE THEY ARE THEY ARE TOP OF THE LINE QUALITY  NOW THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES RIGHT NOW I HAVE TO FIQURE MY COSTS AND IF I CAN COMPETE AND BEAT ALL THE COMPETITORS PRICE I PLAN ON MAKING THIS HAPPEN AND THEY ARE  HIGH SPEED POLISHED,AND TRIPLE CHROME PLATED EXACTLY TO SAE SPEC RIGHT HERE IN DETROIT...  AND BECAUSE OF ALL MY LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IT WAS ALL OF YOUR ORDERS THAT HAS HELPED ME GROW AND MADE THIS HAPPEN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT..
> AND ME GIVING THANKS BACK WILL BE BRINGING YOU BETTER QUALITY AT A LOWER PRICE
> 
> ...


i need 2 chrome 3/8 fittings (far right on this pic)


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2


THIS IS A MUST HAVE FITTING FOR ANY LOWRIDER . DONT YOU HATE ALL THE MESS IN YOUR TRUNK WHEN YOUR TRYING TO TAKE A PUMP APART OR YOU TAKE THE PUMP OUT AND THE FLUID LEAKS OUT?
HERE IS A STEEL FITTING CAP TO PUT RIGHT OVER YOUR FITTINGS AFTER YOU POP OFF THE HOSES SO OIL DOESNT LEAK OUT THE FITTINGS AND YOU CAN TAKE IT OUT AND CARRY IT WITH NO MESS 

3/8 37 DEGREE JIC FEMALE FITTING CAP









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $2.40 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.50 EA
WHOLESALE $1.00 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
PRO=HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER STORE $4.50 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PLACE 20PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB20-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 

SB20-08S
LIST $3.20
DISTRIBUTOR $2.24
WHOLESALE $1.60

SB20-10S
LIST $4.00
DISTRIBUTOR $3.25
WHOLESALE $2.35

SB20-12S
LIST $4.76
DISTRIBUTOR $4.50
WHOLESALE $3.95

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02
03
04
05
14
16
20
24
32


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16862758
> *HERE THEY ARE THEY ARE TOP OF THE LINE QUALITY  NOW THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES RIGHT NOW I HAVE TO FIQURE MY COSTS AND IF I CAN COMPETE AND BEAT ALL THE COMPETITORS PRICE I PLAN ON MAKING THIS HAPPEN AND THEY ARE  HIGH SPEED POLISHED,AND TRIPLE CHROME PLATED EXACTLY TO SAE SPEC RIGHT HERE IN DETROIT...  AND BECAUSE OF ALL MY LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IT WAS ALL OF YOUR ORDERS THAT HAS HELPED ME GROW AND MADE THIS HAPPEN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT..
> AND ME GIVING THANKS BACK WILL BE BRINGING YOU BETTER QUALITY AT A LOWER PRICE
> 
> ...


These look real nice. Good work.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SORRY BRO THESE ARE JUST THE SAMPLES SO FAR ITS GONNA BE A LITTLE BIT BEFORE I HAVE THEM FOR SALE


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

THIS IS ANOTHER MUST HAVE FOR YOUR TOOLBOX WHEN MAINTAINING HYDRAULICS ITS A PLUG TO THROW IN YOUR HOSES TO PLUG THEM OFF SO THEY DONT LEAK OUT EVERYWHERE NO MORE THROWING THE HOSES IN A CUP OR BUCKET OR LETTING THEM LEAK ON THE GROUND OR ALL OVER YOUR TRUNK..

3/8 37 DEGREE MALE JIC PLUG









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $1.25 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.00 EA
WHOLESALE $.80 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $1.60 EA
PARKER STORE $3.78 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 35PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SB06 -06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES
SB06-08S
LIST $1.74
DISTRIBUTOR $1.16
WHOLESALE $1.01

SB06-10S
LIST $2.15
DISTRIBUTOR $1.72
WHOLESALE $1.50

SB06-12S
LIST $3.00
DISTRIBUTOR $2.52
WHOLESALE $2.39

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES PRICING BY REQUEST
02
03
04
05
14
16
20
24
32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART
02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
16 = 1
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

THIS IS A 3/8 MALE -3/8 MALE-3/8 MALE NPT PIPE TEE









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC ) $5.48 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $4.50 EA
WHOLESALE $3.84 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE HYDRAULICS $9.95 EA
PRO- HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $7.25 EA
HI-LOW $11.00 EA
PARKER STORE $ 14.79 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 10PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 20PC PRDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SBC26-06-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES
SBC26-08-08-08S
LIST $7.98 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $6.95 EA
WHOLESALE $5.32 EA

SBC26-12-12-12S
LIST $10.41EA
DISTRIBUTOR $9.13 EA
WHOLESALE $7.30 EA

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THIS SERIES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02-02
04-04-04
16-16-16
20-20-20


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just a couple weeks left of my tax time special and will end with a bang the last week of March I'm gonna have a huge special on 3/8 15ft hoses stay tuned ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERES THE SPECIAL ...............
3/8 2 WIRE 15 FT HOSE $36 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR 
YOU BUY A PAIR OF HOSES ILL SELL EM AT $70 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR

STARTS TOMMORROW TILL THE END OF THE MARCH


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHROME SOLENOID CONNECTORS

PART #SC-N-16
COME IN 5-16-18 OR 5-16-24 THREAD


















LIST ( TO THE PUBLIC ) $1.75 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.50 EA
WHOLESALE $1.25 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE HYDRAULICS $1.95 EA
HI-LOW HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $2.00 EA
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER 

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 50 PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICING
PLACE 100 PC PRDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS 


















LIST $5.85 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $ 5.75EA
WHOLESALE $ 5.50 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
KING OF KANDI $5.85 EA
CCE HYDRAULICS $9.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $10.00 EA
HI-LOW $8.95 EA
HYDROHOLICS $8.00 EA
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $15.00 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...

PLACE 90 PC ORDER (3 CASES) OF THIS PRODUCT AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICING 
PLACE 150PC (5 CASES) OR MORE AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the checks great to do business again TTT    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL BE CLOSED FROM MAY 5- MAY 9 DUE TO THE HARDWARE AND INDUSTRIAL HYDRAULICS CONVENTION IN VEGAS BUT BACK OPEN MONDAY MAY 10


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MAIN GROUND DISCONNECT (FITS 1 OUGHT AND 2 OUGHT CABLE)








LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $15.00 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $13.00 EA
WHOLESALE $11.00 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING 
CCE HYDRAULICS $15.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $22.00 EA
HI-LOW $20.00 EA
LOW LIFE $30.00 EA
HYDROHOLICS $18.00 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 15 PC PRDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE 

COOL CARS OWNS CCE HYDRAULICS 
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS NOW OWNS ......


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

thats my boy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey, i like the disconnect i have now, but i want to put a disconnect under my seat, any idea what the cable and disconnect would run me?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

POSTING UP THE CABLE AND THE LUGS TOMORROW AFTER I FIQURE PRICING THEN ILL HIT YOU UP A QUOTE ..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

picked up some accumax solenoids.. fast delivery and great packaging.. will do business with again.. thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

2 ought BATTERY CABLE 
SPECS....

+105 C
-50C
600V
MADE IN DETROIT

MEASUREMENTS....
OUTSIDE DIAMETER - 5/8"
COPPER DIAMETER - 7/16"

















PRICING:
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $3.75FT
DISTRIBUTOR $3.15 FT
WHOLESALE $2.55 FT

COMPETITOR PRICING:
CCE HYDRAULICS $3.95 FT
BLACK MAGIC $4.50 FT
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER 
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
WELDING STORE LIST PRICE $6.82 FT

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING.....
PLACE 50 FT ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 100 FT ORDER AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

2 OUGHT CABLE LUGS

SPECS-
INLET HOLE DIAMETER - 5/8"
TERMINAL HOLE DIAMETER- 1/2"
TOTAL LENGTH- 2 7/8"
SOLID COPPER 











LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $1.84 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $1.75 EA
WHOLESALE $1.60 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE HYDRAULICS $1.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ 2.50 EA
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
WELDING STORE LIST PRICE $3.26 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICING
PLACE 75 PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ACCUMAX HEAVY DUTY SOLENOID (STRONGER COIL AND COMPONENTS)
PART #10A-F1026R









LIST(TO THE PUBLIC) $11.00EA
DISTRIBUTOR $10.00EA
WHOLESALE $8.00 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING...
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $ DOESNT OFFER
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 60PC (2 CASE) ORDER AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICING
PLACE 150PC (5 CASE) ORDER AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

April overstock sale 3/8 parker water faucet slowdowns for $38.00 ea. Till the end of april or until I run out


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

what about chrome cylinders?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

All of our springs,pumps,and cylinders won't be out till sometime next year as we are just getting going and the patent money on those products is not cheap and right now I'm starting with all the little stuff first and I've ditched our painting part of the shop and gonna turn it into a chrome plating facility so I can chrome all of our products and do arms, frames,etc because of high demand but we will get there no doubt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do you offer tin plated cable lugs, pm me price, ill forget to check back.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent ..... and juice -it your inventory is on the way


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 14 2010, 11:33 PM~16613811
> *CHART
> 
> 02 = 1/8
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CYLINDER REBUILD KITS 
(EACH KIT COMES WITH 2 BLACK BUNA O- RINGS AND 2 WHITE TEFLON RINGS)










LIST (TO THE PUBLIC ) $4.75 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $4.35 EA
WHOLESALE $4.00 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING.......
CCE HYDRAULICS $5.95 EA
HI-LOW HYDRUALICS $5.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $6.00 EA
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $5.00 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICINGYOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PURCHASE 10 KITS AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PURCHASE 30 KITS AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We will be closed next wed thru sunday but will still take orders during that time but thwy will not ship till that following monday.. I thank you for your patience


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Gonna be ordering soon :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEW EMINEM SONG RELEASED TODAY IN DETROIT OFF OF HIS NEW ALBUM RECOVERY CALLED "NOT AFRAID"


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 30 2010, 01:45 PM~17352888
> *Gonna be ordering soon  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks homie for the fastest shipping ever will let you know sometime this week for my t fittings :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

no problem homie anytime ...... we pride ourselves on customer service and relationships and try to do the best we can with our lower pricing and our quick shipping


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn bro thanks for the quick response!!! TTT cant wait for them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

tttt I will call u


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT Just got my silinoids. All nice and packed!! Good service fast too.......


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your business we appreciate it and because of all your orders we are able to grow faster than I had anticipated


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the fast turn on those fitting. good pricing and fast service. 

Keep up the good work Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

no problem and sorry i havent posted any more products and pricing weve been slammed working on the building and other projects but next week week ill be back at it again with more product


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

WORK, WORK, DO BUSINESS, WORK WORK.. I SEE A PATTERN HERE :biggrin: 
MAD MIKE HYDROS bka Black Widow Hydraulics.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 12 2010, 07:51 PM~17173667
> *2 ought BATTERY CABLE
> SPECS....
> 
> ...




I don't know what welding store you are comparing there, but I buy 2 gauge all day long for $2 a foot.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ill sell O gauge for 3.00 a foot 
clear or blue


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

the welding store price is just a ramdom place i called here in detroit and asked them how much a foot. it was meant more for the local guys im sorry i should have specified that my bad


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 22 2010, 07:16 PM~16692589
> *CHART
> 
> 02 = 1/8
> ...


i need 3 of these in this style, 3/8 threaded end and the swivle end #4 am ready to do business


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Got to keep that in mind..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks as if your getting a good start in the game.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks bro for the support and compliment . We are closed for the holiday weekend. Business will resume on wed.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

hey how u doin was wondering ever thought about puttin a package deal 2gether for some of us who dont quite know but are interested in switch n up there ride (yeah im talk n bout myself) i need help seems when i ask the ? no gives me a response want to do a 2 pump 6bat setup thank u


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP DO YOU GUYS MAKE PUMPS ALSO??
COULD YOU PM SOME WHOLESALE/DISTRIBUTOR PRICES ON PUMPS/SETUPS ETC. THNX  :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

TTT Thanx Mike for the fast response on my fittings... thats some top notch service homie! Ima get back you, might need to add to my order! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PUMP PM SENT


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Mike for bringing the fittings I needed today. 

I got the front pump done. I even got a little fancy with the hardline.










I don't recall any pics of the back side of your fittings so I'll post these for you. 










This is a 1/2" npt to #6 JIC for reference.










I like how they do a taper to reduce from the larger end down to the smaller output. I usually end up having to taper fittings myself so it was a nice surprise to see this.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO WE TAKE PRIDE IN OUR PRODUCT JUST LIKE YOU DO ON YOUR BUILDS


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

do you have any cylinder rebuild kits or dump kits or pump oring for the tank, i probly should have went thru your topic but im lazy :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

do you carry AN tube nuts for brake lines? LMK


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm s sent


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17689836
> *Thanks Mike for bringing the fittings I needed today.
> 
> I got the front pump done. I even got a little fancy with the hardline.
> ...


the 30* taper is for connection to swivel fittings. I try to use them whenever possible though, swivel or not


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

Wuts up Mike, got my fittings in homie, Thanx that was fast!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Got the lines and swivels all hooked up today. Thanks Mike for taking care of me on getting the right combo of fittings to get it to look right. I'm very picky and I would not have been pleased with my first idea at all.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

looks tight homie no problem glad i could help


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

how much 4 something like this no chrome 3/4


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17689836
> *Thanks Mike for bringing the fittings I needed today.
> 
> I got the front pump done. I even got a little fancy with the hardline.
> ...


your using the wrong port on the back of the dump, that free floe pressure, hardline needs to go in the top (return)...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 12:14 AM~17789621
> *your using the wrong port on the back of the dump, that free floe pressure, hardline needs to go in the top (return)...
> *


Thanks for the heads up Ron. Mike didn't have anything to do with that mix up. I picked up the dump from a local guy that already had it plumbed, it was never used though. I knew I should have double checked with you to make sure it was right. I haven't tested that pump yet at least so I can re plumb it with no issues.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR STOPING BY RONALD YOU COULD HAVE LEFT THAT COMMENT ON HIS TOPIC SINCE ITS HIS BUILD I JUST SUPPLIED THE PARTS .HOPE BUSINESS IS WELL SORRY I MISSED YOU
:guns: :run:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I got it sorted out today. I actually bent the return correctly the first time even. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERE WE GO SOLENOID SALE FROM TODAY TILL END OF JUNE . ILL DO A CASE OF ACCUMAX FOR $175 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE U.S ON THE STANDARD 10A-F1025 AND ILL DO $250 A CASE OF THE HEAVY DUTY F-1025R . THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS AND ANOTHER GREAT MONTH. 

THIS OFFER IS ONLY VALID FROM US DIRECT AND NOT OFFERED FROM OUR DISTRIBUTORS IN FRESNO OR CHICAGO SO PLEASE PM US 
THANK YOU


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the fittings fast shipping will do business again


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

thank you we strive for 100 percent great pricing,great service, and fast shipping 

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jun 23 2010, 06:53 AM~17863923
> *thank you we strive for 100 percent great pricing,great service, and fast shipping
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SOLENOID SALE ENDS TOMMORROW EVENING PRICE ONCE AGAIN IS $175 FOR A CASE OF 30 ............NO LIMIT ON QUANITY


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

just ordered a bunch of fitting from mike would let everyone know he's the man


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Due to the holiday weekend we will be closed Monday,July 5 as well thanks for all your support and patience and have a great holiday weekend 

:biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16862758
> *HERE THEY ARE THEY ARE TOP OF THE LINE QUALITY  NOW THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES RIGHT NOW I HAVE TO FIQURE MY COSTS AND IF I CAN COMPETE AND BEAT ALL THE COMPETITORS PRICE I PLAN ON MAKING THIS HAPPEN AND THEY ARE  HIGH SPEED POLISHED,AND TRIPLE CHROME PLATED EXACTLY TO SAE SPEC RIGHT HERE IN DETROIT...  AND BECAUSE OF ALL MY LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IT WAS ALL OF YOUR ORDERS THAT HAS HELPED ME GROW AND MADE THIS HAPPEN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT..
> AND ME GIVING THANKS BACK WILL BE BRINGING YOU BETTER QUALITY AT A LOWER PRICE
> 
> ...


are this already available????


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NOT AVAILABLE YET TILL OUR CHROME SHOP IS COMPLETED GONNA BE A WHILE I WAS GONNA OUTSOURCE BUT IVE DECIDED TO DO CHROMING IN HOUSE AND DEDICATED 7500 SQ FT OF THE DETROIT BUILDING FOR IT. WILL POST PICS TOMMORROW


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Received my order today. Everything was well packaged. Very fast shipping. Great person to do business with. Thank-you homie!


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Got my order thanks for the fast response and shipping great to deal with wont be the last :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We will be closed tues July 27 thru fri July 30 .thanks for all your orders and support we will be back open on Saturday


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

All orders that were placed between Tuesday and Friday will ship tomorrow


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16787914
> *
> 
> 1/2 MALE SAE O RING BOSS - 1/2 37DEGREE JIC FEMALE SWIVEL STRAIGHT
> ...


can you post the pic on this fitting again, it does not come out...........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

here you go homie


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1
20 - 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2

1/2 INCH MALE BOSS O-RING - 1/2 INCH MALE NPT PIPE ADAPTER STRAIGHT FITTING










PRICING ...

LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $5.44
DISTRIBUTOR $3.40
WHOLESALE $2.04


COMPETITOR PRICING ..
CCE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER

TO ACQUIRE DISTIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING...
PLACE 20PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OTHER POPULAR SIZES FOR THIS PART WITH PRICING
SB558-08-08S SHOWN ABOVE

SB558-08-04S
LIST $3.36
DIST $2.10
WHOLE $1.26

SB558-08-06S
LIST $5.36
DIST $3.35
WHOLE $2.01

SB558-08-12S
LIST $19.36
DIST $12.10
WHOLE $7.26

OTHER SIZES AVAILABLE PRICING BY REQUEST
04-02
04-04
05-04
06-02
06-04
06-06
06-08
10-06
10-08
10-12
12-08
12-12
12-16
16-12
16-16
20-20
24-24
32-32


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks to low4life for letting us come out and sell our product yesterday at the picnic we had a blast can't wait this sunday we have sponsored hop Sunday in Detroit at Clark park we are giving away great prIzes for the winner.prizes to be announced day of show


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHART

02 = 1/8
03 = 3/16
04 = 1/4
05 = 5/16
06 = 3/8
08 = 1/2
10 = 5/8
12 = 3/4
14 = 7/8
16 = 1 INCH
20 = 1 1/4
24 = 1 1/2
32 = 2 INCH

3/8 MALE NPT PIPE - 3/8 FEMALE NPT PIPE STRAIGHT FITTING ADAPTER









PRICING

LIST $5.00
DISTRIBUTOR $4.53
WHOLESALE $3.90

COMPETITOR PRICING
CCE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
HI - LOW HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER


TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING ......
PLACE 10 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 25 PC ORDER OF THIS SERIES AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OTHER POPULAR SIZES AND PRICING FOR THIS SERIES 
SBC09-06-06S SHOWN ABOVE

SBC09-06-08
LIST $6.65
DIST $5.70
WHOLE $3.80

SBC09-06-12
LIST $11.60
DIST $6.96
WHOLE $4.64

SBC09-08-06
LIST $7.00
DIST $5.00
WHOLE $3.75

SBC09-08-08
LIST $6.65
DIST $5.58
WHOLE$3.99

SBC09-08-12
LIST $6.65
DIST $5.27
WHOLE $4.59

SBC09-12-06
LIST $9.76
DIST $8.53
WHOLE $7.00

SBC09-12-08
LIST $7.01
DIST $6.75
WHOLE $5.00

SBC09-12-12
LIST $6.26
DIST $ 5.00
WHOLE $4.25

SBC09-12-16
LIST $7.04
DIST $ 5.38
WHOLE $4.00

OTHER AVAILABLE SIZES PRICING BY REQUEST
02-02
02-04
02-06
02-08
04-02
04-04
04-06
04-08
04-12
06-04
08-04
08-16
12-20
16-08
16-12
16-16
16-20
20-16
20-20
20-24
24-20
24-24
24-32


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i need eyelid ends for my cable wire for batts 0/2 cable got any?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I got plenty in stock pm me how many you need


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Aug 2 2010, 03:21 PM~18208946
> *here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEW PRODUCT
BUNA TANK O RING SEAL 

















PRICING
LIST $ 1.75 EA
DIST $1.50 EA
WHOLE $1.38 EA

COMPETITIOR PRICING
CCE HYDRAULICS $5.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $3.00 EA
PRO HOPPER $2.00 EA

TO ACQUIRE DISTRIBUTOR OR WHOLESALE PRICING YOU MUST ADHERE TO THE FOLLOWING..
PLACE 25PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE DISTRIBUTOR PRICE
PLACE 50PC ORDER OF THIS PART AND RECIEVE WHOLESALE PRICE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

FIRST EVENT WE SPONCERED CALLED HOP SUNDAY IN DETROIT 
GAVE AWAY $750 IN PRODUCT TO ALL HOP WINNERS 
HERES A FEW PICS 

















OUTHOPU'S REGAL BUILD DOING ITS THANG 

















MAJESTICS "blue magic" doing its thang


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

FUNDS RECIEVED,ORDERS GOING OUT,PM SENT 

THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Gasmans Regal built by OUTHOPU. 

















All the fittings (except checks and slow downs) and lines in the trunk were supplied by Strictly Business Customs. No leaks or fittment issues at all.




























Thanks again Mike. I'm looking forward to using some of your check valves next.


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Aug 24 2010, 07:00 AM~18391648
> *FUNDS RECIEVED,ORDERS GOING OUT,PM SENT
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS
> *


Items recieved...Super fast Thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

no problem homie thanks again for the support we appreciate it ill ship you a poster catalog when they come in


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Aug 26 2010, 06:01 PM~18414654
> *no problem homie thanks again for the support we appreciate it ill ship you a poster catalog when they come in
> *


Definatly


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Aug 27 2010, 12:18 PM~18421265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Sep 1 2010, 03:13 PM~18461641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Strictly.. thanks for the hook up yesterday!!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

September solenoid special (Accumax)
Regular $5.00 ea
Case of 30 $150
Chrome solenoid connectors $1.50ea

Sale till end of September and prices do not include shipping


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Our paypal is under [email protected]


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 10 2010, 08:37 PM~16576076
> *
> 
> 3/8 TRIPLE CHROME HARDLINE SLEEVE
> ...


can you post the price on stainless steel tubing nut, also do you ofer them in chrome????


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

" pow !"


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

UPDATE....

OUR BLADDERS WILL BE IN STOCK BY END OF NEXT MONTH AND MOTORS COMING MID-NOVEMBER

ALSO OUR WEBSTORE FINALLY UP BY END OF NOVEMBER 
BECAUSE OF YOUR ORDERS AND YOUR SUPPORT IT HAS KEPT US GROWING IN THE GAME AND BRINGING OUT MORE PRODUCTS AND PARTS AND BEATING UP THE CURRENT PRICING

"I BELIEVE THAT EVERYONE DESERVES THE BEST PRICE POSSIBLE AND THE BEST DEAL AND ID RATHER MAKE A SMALL MARGAIN OF PROFIT AND HAVE YOU COME BACK THEN RAPE YOU LIKE THE OTHER COMPANIES AND NOT RETURN."

MICHAEL VITALE (OWNER)
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS
HOME OF BLACK WIDOW HYDRAULICS


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

TTT u got some good prices I will definently be stopping by in the near future how much r ur bladders goin to be going for


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

thank you guys for supporting us.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I will post bladder pricing when they are finished and ready for sale


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Juice-it your pump will be ready by the end of the weekend and will have it shipping out Monday.I hope you got those old school heads I sent you


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 24 2010, 03:44 PM~18654047
> *Juice-it your pump will be ready by the end of the weekend and will have it shipping out Monday.I hope you got those old school heads I sent you
> *


 :biggrin: u the man.do u have a corona 4 me.I talk to u today.I got the hook up on the secret shit.u no what I mean.homeboy.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

hi :biggrin: up down.up down. up down.bumper checking.u no what I mean.it a few corona. that's all.he cool man.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

September solenoid sale ends Friday at midnight 5bucks ea or 150 a case


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO STRICTLY1.. FOR THE GREAT SERVICE,FAST SHIPPING,AND GREAT PRODUCT :thumbsup:.. WILL BE HITTING U UP SOON FOR MORE PARTS..THANKS AGAIN..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro and we hope to do business again


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL BE CLOSED TOMMORROW OCTOBER 7 THRU THE 15 
BUSINESS WILL RESUME MONDAY THE 18 

THANKS ....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Strictly Business Customs* -

Got my fittings today. Like the noids, this was another fast shipment!!


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:wave: just a reminder that were close now til the 15th of october. but we will be back and taken names and taken orders, thanks for your wait , and have a great week..


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN WE ARE BACK OPEN STARTING SUNDAY


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Whats your pricing on hardline tubing? looking for 3/8 and 1/2 regular steel and stainless


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PRESSURE SEAL BUNA O RING
(GOES BETWEEN THE PUMPHEAD AND THE BLOCK)











PRICING...
LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $0.49 EA
DISTRIBUTOR $0.35 EA
WHOLESALE $0.25 EA

COMPETITOR PRICING ..
CCE HYDRAULICS $1.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $2.00 EA
PRO HOPPER $.75 EA
LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS $2.00 EA


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

VIDEO'S

BUILDING 1 (FABRICATION AND VEHICLE SERVICE)





BUILDING 2 (CHROME FACILITY)UNDER CONSTRUCTION





BUILDING 3 (PARTS WAREHOUSE)


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OUTHOPU, STRICTLY1

:wave:


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT ..... GOING UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THANX FOR THE PARTS MIKE


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS

FOE GM CARS ONLY

UPPER BALL JOINT









LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $43.75

LOWER BALL JOINT








LIST (TO THE PUBLIC) $56.25


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY I NEED 6 Solenoids HOW MUCH TO SHIP OUT TO 90201


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

what's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE ALL GOOD HOMIE WORKING ON THAT SECRET SHIT FOR YOU. AND WE ARE EXCITED TO COME VISIT IN APRIL :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

POWER BALLS
LIST $64.00 PAIR


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I will be starting a new topic under our shop name starting Jan 1 with all new pricing for 2011


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

i was told that you could help me find a 1/4" male to 1/4" male nickle plated or stainless nipple fitting for my air setup. im in need of 2.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 1 2011, 09:56 PM~19477324
> *i was told that you could help me find a 1/4" male to 1/4" male nickle plated or stainless nipple fitting for my air setup. im in need of 2.
> *


Call or text him if your pressed for time. He usually is easy to get a hold of.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have braided return hoses already assembled?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 23 2010, 01:51 PM~19403377
> *I will be starting a new topic under our shop name starting Jan 1 with all new pricing for 2011
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

how much for two 1/2 npt male to 1/2 npt male 90's shipped to 40229


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

How much for 4 #6 bulkhead run tee in chrome shipped to 92507


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

great seller, super fast shipping. thanks again


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT :wave:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

how much for a case of accumax


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice post. very organized


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

I got 2 pumps and need a price on some chrome fittings, checks, slowdowns and o rings for the tanks , This is the blocks that i got..... thanks bro


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Got all the fittings I ordered within the week..thanks!


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR 12 ACCUMAX SHIPPED TO 60008


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again Mike. I got all the 3/4" fittings put together and tightened down. Notice the dump is now fitted directly to the check and there is just enough room for the 1/2" hardline to go under it. I'll explain how I got that to work next time you come by. I now have a new lay out idea for everything. 



















The 1" check is going to look real good once I modify the Y block to fit it. I've got an idea for the plumbing on that also. This thing is beefy.










I didn't forget the teflon. I took a few minutes and trimmed all the teflon off the unused threads for a cleaner look.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks MEAN as fuck! I'm just say'n.. And I alway cut back the Teflon on any kind off set up.. Air or juice.. My boyz say it's OCD.. I wana see the end product!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

no problem this setup is gonna kill it and we work well together ....no ****


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

CovetedStyle said:


> That looks MEAN as fuck! I'm just say'n.. And I alway cut back the Teflon on any kind off set up.. Air or juice.. My boyz say it's OCD.. I wana see the end product!


I'll post pics of the set up in here once it's completed. 



STRICTLY1 said:


> no problem this setup is gonna kill it and we work well together ....no ****


I'm confident it's going to look real clean once we're done with it.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice Paper weights Byron!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Wondering if ur powerballs are still $75 dollars and how much for the connectors for the switchbox to the pumps (wiring)


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

looking for an elbow 1/2 male to female, brazed not forged, do you have??


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Wondering if ur powerballs are still $75 dollars and how much for the connectors for the switchbox to the pumps (wiring)


 Don't know what connectors your referring to and I have no powerballs in stock at the moment but I do honor that price


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hoss805 said:


> looking for an elbow 1/2 male to female, brazed not forged, do you have??


 The do not make brazed fitting anymore but they are referred to as barstock fittings in the industry due to the square shape I might be able to find them but they only will be in yellow zinc plating and let me know how many your looking for


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i need one, ive been having trouble finding them, been calling everywhere, no luck


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Can u send me a PM when u have some in stock also I'm talking about how switchbox's wiring runs into the trunk and screws into a junction (for a lack of a better definition)


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hoss805 said:


> i need one, ive been having trouble finding them, been calling everywhere, no luck[/QUOTEhey stopped production of tyhose fittings once parker came out with the new zinc plating they would no sell any of the old yellow zinc plating ones they changed the standard and it was a domino effect to everyone else some shops have some laying around but parker will not have them trust me i work for them try an independant fitting or component business send me your city and state and ill set you up with someone ive been in the fitting game a long time and my family has there own business since 1974 if i have time i will run over and see if pops has one he has alot of brazed yellow zinc left if he dont have it i can try to point you in the right direction/


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Can u send me a PM when u have some in stock also I'm talking about how switchbox's wiring runs into the trunk and screws into a junction (for a lack of a better definition)


you need a distribution block i have tons of them come down to the shop next sunday and get one


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Hoss805 said:
> 
> 
> > i need one, ive been having trouble finding them, been calling everywhere, no luck[/QUOTEhey stopped production of tyhose fittings once parker came out with the new zinc plating they would no sell any of the old yellow zinc plating ones they changed the standard and it was a domino effect to everyone else some shops have some laying around but parker will not have them trust me i work for them try an independant fitting or component business send me your city and state and ill set you up with someone ive been in the fitting game a long time and my family has there own business since 1974 if i have time i will run over and see if pops has one he has alot of brazed yellow zinc left if he dont have it i can try to point you in the right direction/
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again Mike for hooking me up with the 1/2 stainless hard line. I finally got started on doing the hardlines for the returns.



















I think I'm going to get started on the pump tray this weekend so I should have another parts list for you soon.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks again Mike for hooking me up with the 1/2 stainless hard line. I finally got started on doing the hardlines for the returns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your running the pressure through the dump ? 
I Like that


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just on the rear pump to keep the plumbing cleaner and more compact. The front will be set up differently though.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:ttt


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Just on the rear pump to keep the plumbing cleaner and more compact. The front will be set up differently though.


 Where's the build thread at? We need some more interest on this site. I gotta admit, its no fun getting on here without one of your threads to keep up on. Just saying!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Just on the rear pump to keep the plumbing cleaner and more compact. The front will be set up differently though.


 I have your special hardline on order should have it by Friday and I'll call you tommorrow and I'll stop by on my way back from the shop it looks killer.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :wave:ttt


 Wzup bro sorry ive missed you calls Parker has me workin crazy hours and I'm at the shop when I'm not workin but Ill get at you soon about "old faithfull" I plan on getting her soon


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Where's the build thread at? We need some more interest on this site. I gotta admit, its no fun getting on here without one of your threads to keep up on. Just saying!


I'll start the build up topic at a later date. It seems I have a hard time finishing the projects that I do build topics on so I'm going to wait until I get closer to the end this time. Somebody else is going to have to make it interesting in the meantime.



STRICTLY1 said:


> I have your special hardline on order should have it by Friday and I'll call you tommorrow and I'll stop by on my way back from the shop it looks killer.


Cool. I should be around just give me a call.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again Mike for all the help on getting me the fittings and hardline. I wouldn't have made it out to Woodward without your effort. I meant to post sooner but I've been tied up lately. Here is a couple more pics. 





































I forgot to get a good pic of the front pump before I installed it. I still need to finish doing the hardlines for the pressure side to get rid of all the hoses and complete the look I'm going for.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks nice:thumbsup:i like the plumbing


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks again Mike for all the help on getting me the fittings and hardline. I wouldn't have made it out to Woodward without your effort. I meant to post sooner but I've been tied up lately. Here is a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again Mike for getting me the seamless S/S hardline I needed to complete the pressure lines on my set up. I'm much happier with how it looks now. 

I remembered to get a pic of the front pump while it was out this time.




























Almost have the trunk looking how I want. Just a few small details left and I'll be finished.



















Not one single leak from any of your fittings, check valves, or hardline. :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks real good B :thumbsup:
Looks like you put some expanding foam on your trunk lid. Anyway I like it!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks clean bro.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro i said to myself yesterday when it was nice out i bet hes out there finishing the trunk lol . Might be able to meet up wed night before i leave ill let you know


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Looks real good B :thumbsup:
> Looks like you put some expanding foam on your trunk lid. Anyway I like it!


:yessad: Had to do something to cut down on the rattles. Thanks.



Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks clean bro.


Still have a few things left to make it as clean as I want it but it's getting there. Thanks.



STRICTLY1 said:


> Thanks bro i said to myself yesterday when it was nice out i bet hes out there finishing the trunk lol . Might be able to meet up wed night before i leave ill let you know


I'm tied up Weds, but Tues would work if you can find the time.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

i can come by tues i have to stop at the shop i can stop by about 8pm


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds good. Just call when your on your way.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Sounds good. Just call when your on your way.


For sure and I must say you really did a GOOD install and took it to maximum potiential!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Good prices man.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

How much for 10 feet of stainless hard lines? I wanna remove the hoses from under my car and run the hardlines so I need 2 10 foot 
pieces


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

64GALAXIE said:


> How much for 10 feet of stainless hard lines? I wanna remove the hoses from under my car and run the hardlines so I need 2 10 foot
> pieces


Ups will only let me ship 9 ft lenghts they come 20 ft long so you would receive 2. 9 ft and a 2 ft PC. To ship 10 ft pc or a 20 ft full pc. It.would have to come ups truck which starts at $150.00 and goes up. Please specify.what size hardline and I.can give you a quote


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

WELL I CAN USE 9 FEET WOULD ACTUALL WORK BETTER SO HOW MUCH FOR 2 9 FEET AND 3/8S SINCE IM RUNNING A NUMBER SIX HOSE I CAN JUST GET THEM SHORTED TO FINISH IT UP SHIPPED TO 90201


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

64GALAXIE said:


> WELL I CAN USE 9 FEET WOULD ACTUALL WORK BETTER SO HOW MUCH FOR 2 9 FEET AND 3/8S SINCE IM RUNNING A NUMBER SIX HOSE I CAN JUST GET THEM SHORTED TO FINISH IT UP SHIPPED TO 90201


I am currently out of town until Sunday night I will shoot you a quote Monday morning ASAP


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Still Aronud..???:dunno::dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Still Aronud..???:dunno::dunno:


I'm still around ain't going anywhere


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

STRICTLY1 said:


> I'm still around ain't going anywhere












MV600S
3/8 PORT
PRICE $41.00EA


What can you do on 2 of these to Cali 93101...??? :thumbsup::bowrofl:

Ill be needing a 1/2 MV800S soon also... Thanks


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*TTT.....
*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

get at Strictly for the fittings! Fast shipper, no bullshit, easy to do biz with.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Same prices?


----------

